# Bizarre OMNI 2 Behavior



## jneebz (Mar 24, 2017)

Been working on a score project in Cubase 8.5, working fine until today, when I notice that a couple of my OMNI 2 tracks start clipping and distorting. I open OMNI, go to MIXER section and see that the part volumes on two of my patches are indeed cranked to max. volume. I reset them to their proper volume, only to see them jump up to max. again during playback. But I did not write any automation data, nor is "READ" activated for these tracks. To make this more bizarre, if I reset the volume in OMNI Mixer and DO NOTHING, a MIDI event occurs (at a regular interval) and jumps the volume back up to max...that's without any playback!

I've restarted my system but the problem persists. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated..on a deadline, of course 

-Jamie


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 24, 2017)

My guess is a midi CC is being sent by your keyboard or another midi device. Put a "midi monitor" as a midi insert plugin on the midi track and/or omnisphere track and when it jumps again see if your keyboard controller is accidently sending midi data. If so, as a work around, assign the midi CC for the faders that are jumping in omnisphere to a different midi CC that is not in use.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2017)

That would be my guess too, here is a free utility for the Mac if that is your platform.
https://www.snoize.com/MIDIMonitor/

If all else fails you can contact spectrasonics support, they are off on weekends though
[email protected]


----------

